# Mississauga BA's



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Was there last night and they had a few things on sale.

API test kit was $25

They also had a bunch of HOB's and canister filters out of their display tanks on sale. They had an XP4, missing spray bar for $100, a few different Eheim's, 2028 I think and a few Pro 3's.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Wil, I passed this info onto a friend who might be interested. (esp the API Test)


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I also saw HOB Eheim in clearance section for $10.

The Fluorite black sand is no longer on sale. Also had a bunch of Ghost shrimp at $0.49.

And they had some types of cichlids on special but have no idea which ones.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

What kind of test kit it is? Is it master test kit?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

NP Will

Yes it is the master one Igor, the one that is regularly $40


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I see, thank you.

I'm thinking about getting Iron and Potassium test kits now 
I've got all the others


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I see, thank you.
> I'm thinking about getting Iron and Potassium test kits now
> I've got all the others


I should look into those too... I probably dose way too much of each without ever knowing what the levels in the tank are! let me knwo if you've bought any. id be interested in hearing about them.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> I should look into those too... I probably dose way too much of each without ever knowing what the levels in the tank are! let me knwo if you've bought any. id be interested in hearing about them.


I have Nitrates test kit and it helps me find out that I overdosed nitrates 
But I didn't do very little water change.
50% weekly WC will fix everything


----------

